# Driveshaft Questions



## 740Goat2004 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello everyone. Ive been a member here for a few years and have always used this forum for great information. Now, I have an issue that no one in my local area can help with.

I recently went to a fidanza flywheel and spec 3 clutch, and since that point, my drive shaft seems to be humming as i drive.....faster i go the louder it gets.....i first thought i maybe had a wheelbearing going bad, but the noise is coming out of the center of the ass of the car.......i got under it to check my drive shaft and noticed my carrier bearing was shot......the drive shaft has play in my ujoint as well....then, the last thing i noticed was my yoke?? the rubber disc before the differential.....is busted to hell.....

I go to the local dealership and they tell me that the drive shaft and all parts are discontinued. U joints, coupling kit, carrier bearing and even entire driveshaft as not servicable and they cant help. 

I just spent money doing my clutch and if I can make it a few more months ill be able to get the Gforce drive shaft, but not immediately in the cards.

Anyone have any quick fixes? such as extra parts or oem driveshaft for sale? or know where to get any of these pparts?

Thank you.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

740Goat2004 said:


> Hello everyone. Ive been a member here for a few years and have always used this forum for great information. Now, I have an issue that no one in my local area can help with.
> 
> I recently went to a fidanza flywheel and spec 3 clutch, and since that point, my drive shaft seems to be humming as i drive.....faster i go the louder it gets.....i first thought i maybe had a wheelbearing going bad, but the noise is coming out of the center of the ass of the car.......i got under it to check my drive shaft and noticed my carrier bearing was shot......the drive shaft has play in my ujoint as well....then, the last thing i noticed was my yoke?? the rubber disc before the differential.....is busted to hell.....
> 
> ...


I have a spare 2004 driveshaft I picked up years ago. You're a long way away tho. $100 if you have a plan to get it


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

has anyone tried to make there own drive shaft. I have a number of drive shaft and would one day like to try to make one. I have a 57 chevy drive shaft a 88 Mustang GT drive shaft. The most important is the lenght of the drive shaft with the adapter that they cell for a one piece drive shaft and the yoke into the tranny. they make all kinds of u-joints for ford to chevy chevy to dodge etc so if anyone has infor on drive shaft length or any other info please share it----danfigg


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

i agree with svede. your gonna have to pick one up from a yard or from someone here.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

danfigg said:


> has anyone tried to make there own drive shaft. I have a number of drive shaft and would one day like to try to make one. I have a 57 chevy drive shaft a 88 Mustang GT drive shaft. The most important is the lenght of the drive shaft with the adapter that they cell for a one piece drive shaft and the yoke into the tranny. they make all kinds of u-joints for ford to chevy chevy to dodge etc so if anyone has infor on drive shaft length or any other info please share it----danfigg


There is a shop local to me that can make a 1 piece. My wife's dad knows the guy. I think he quoted me like $400 or so.

Here is another place. The Driveshaft Shop | PONTIAC 2004-2006 GTO 3.5" Driveshaft 800HP 1-Piece Shaft - Pontiac - Domestic Driveshafts


----------



## ducky1978 (Mar 24, 2010)

i have a 3.5 alum one piece. will let it go for $400.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I wouldn't replace the OEM with anything but a carbon fiber driveshaft. Stronger, lighter, safer. Reason I say safer is that they don't break in the traditional sense, instead they disintegrate. Pretty much negates the need for a driveshaft loop.


----------



## wildchild405 (Oct 10, 2011)

I know your pain, having the same problem.


----------

